# Removing A transmission from a  Pen



## crokett (Feb 19, 2013)

or, check the transmission before you press it in. In this case the transmission isn't working right.  This is a slimline kit. The nib of course is already in. I do that first so I can make sure the transmission ends up in the right spot.  I tried vise grips and pulling it out. That didn't work.  Am I going to have to remove the nib and then punch it out?  Right now I am thinking a nail to press the nib out, then something to press the transmission out.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 20, 2013)

If you have a set of transfer punches you can use a thin one that will pass through the transmission and tap it from the middle section where the refill goes.  Once you have the nib out you can use another punch to get the transmission out.  I have made a jig for doing this that allows it to be removed without damaging the body.
I drilled a board that allows the transmission to be inserted then I glued a center band into the hole.  This allows the transmission to fit through the hole, but supports the pen body so the transmission is easily removed with only a couple of taps on the punch.  Transfer punches come in a set from Harbor Freight, Penn state, etc.  They are invaluable in pen making.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is a photo that might help! use a 3mm punch for the nib and 6mm for the Transmission :biggrin:


----------



## crokett (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like HF only has a fractional inch punch set. Is that gonna work or should I order a mm punch set?


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 20, 2013)

The HF punch set has the one you need. I have never found a pen that I could not disassemble using the HF transfer punch set. John has been busy today taking apart pens and showing how its done. Thanks John.
BTW: John is from Australia...a metric system country. The metric system is so much easier.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



crokett said:


> Looks like HF only has a fractional inch punch set. Is that gonna work or should I order a mm punch set?


----------



## panamag8or (Feb 21, 2013)

nava1uni said:


> If you have a set of transfer punches you can use a thin one that will pass through the transmission and tap it from the middle section where the refill goes.  Once you have the nib out you can use another punch to get the transmission out.  I have made a jig for doing this that allows it to be removed without damaging the body.
> I drilled a board that allows the transmission to be inserted then I glued a center band into the hole.  This allows the transmission to fit through the hole, but supports the pen body so the transmission is easily removed with only a couple of taps on the punch.  Transfer punches come in a set from Harbor Freight, Penn state, etc.  They are invaluable in pen making.



I realized today that if I fully close my drilling vice, a slimline tranny fits in perfectly, yet it supports the tube and barrel. Now, if I could just figure out a way to get those pesky PSI starter set caps to punch out.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 21, 2013)

This work great for me!

Les


----------



## crokett (Feb 22, 2013)

I got the transmission out - in this case I didn't care about it since it was busted.  I used a dull concrete bit to punch out the nib, then sanded down a 1/4" bolt a little and used it to punch out the transmission.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Feb 22, 2013)

crokett said:


> I got the transmission out - in this case I didn't care about it since it was busted.  I used a dull concrete bit to punch out the nib, then sanded down a 1/4" bolt a little and used it to punch out the transmission.


You still need to get you a set of these.  It will be the best 10$ you ever spent for anything to do with pens.


----------



## crokett (Feb 23, 2013)

I plan to, haven't made it across town to get to the store yet.


----------



## jzerger (Feb 23, 2013)

An 1/8" anything: rod, hanger, nail, welding rod,about 6" long will work for the nib. A 1/4" for the transmission. Eventually you'll treasure the investment(about $9) the HF transfer punches. Good luck


----------

